# What we got from halfords then?



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

What we got from halfords then?
got these two

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_845977_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

after review on here and to get most out of offer the new megs liquid wax
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._-Product_Details_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PDPz1

just need aday off now to try them


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

2 x HD wax is all I bought.
Should have spent another £5 and got the £10 voucher but hey.


----------



## james2788 (Feb 2, 2012)

2x 1Litre SRP with cloths,
2x Megs Clay bars,
2x Autoglym Bird dropping wipes
2x Autoglym EGP

All for £41.46

forgot to get some AG Bumper care, so will go get some tomorrow,

The AG bird droppings were charged at £4.99 each, but since the sign was stuck right under the item, i kicked up a fuss, and got them under the BOGOF sale,


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Dont gewt carried away chaps the Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax 473ml is only 11.99 at perfomance motor care with free delivery and 7% discount to DW members

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75575
http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Meguiars_Ultimate_Polish_G19216_473ml.html


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Got myself 2 x megs clay bars for £9.99....bargain. Dont need anything else as i took advantage of the AF 3 for 2 at PB, and the great prices from Gtechniq at the KDS meet last weekend


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> 2 x HD wax is all I bought.
> Should have spent another £5 and got the £10 voucher but hey.


Same here, didnt know about the other offer, time to sell on one of the waxes.

Bit annoyed that I got 1L SRP last weekend


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

xlfive said:


> Dont gewt carried away chaps the Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax 473ml is only 11.99 at perfomance motor care with free delivery and 7% discount to DW members
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75575
> http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Meguiars_Ultimate_Polish_G19216_473ml.html


that's the polish mukka this is the wax but thanks for looking out for us:thumb:

it's this one
http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Meguiars_Ultimate_Wax_Liquid_G18216_473ml.html


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

got 2 x 300ml clearvue rain repellant for £4.99


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Oops sorry chaps It's just sometimes i have got carried away and then found it cheaper else where


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

M44T said:


> got 2 x 300ml clearvue rain repellant for £4.99


I might buy some of this for my conservatory. 

I bought 2x AG interior shampoo and 2x AG leather cleaner. They're good enough for my company car and around the house...I keep my better stuff for my personal car.

Tempted to go back and buy two of the AG soft top cleaning kits and save the second one for next year. Shame they don't sell the GTechnique stuff or even renovo though...


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

2 x zymol auto wash.

2 x Mer speed detailer.

And gonna try the clear vue now I think ^^^


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I got some megs ultimate polish, compound and ag glass polish the other week on the 342. Thinking of a trip today to get some clay assuming it is on offer and some hd wax


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Trust me on the clearvue ... you wont regret it. and at £4.99 for 600ml you cant go wrong even if it only lasts a month. But normally 2 months plus for me. Iv compared it to some of the more expensive competitors and it seems the same to me.


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Thinking of getting some clay bars what's the best one from halfords please.
Neil


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nuttynil said:


> Thinking of getting some clay bars what's the best one from halfords please.
> Neil


Even on bogof they are all expensive from there, try one of the sellers on here, usually loads cheaper:thumb:
The clay rob at performancemotorcare sells is as good as any i've used and reasonably priced


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

2x megs clay bar =£4.98 per 50g
2x turtle wax clearvue


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

500ml srp
Meg endurance gel


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

1L SRP + a big bottle of Megs gold class shampoo


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

avit88 said:


> 2x megs clay bar =£4.98 per 50g
> 2x turtle wax clearvue


200g is £14 from pmc


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

As i ve never used it before ,

2 x 1 ltr SRP
2 HD Wax

Could nt resist at Bogof


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

One of these:









And one of these:









£14.99 for a 100g clay bar and quick detailer


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Feracla detox shampoo
Autoglym wheel cleaner
Autoglym engine cleaner
Autoglym bird wipes

Oh and a California scents cherry. Not bogof, but I like em!


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

adf27 said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let us know how you get on with them. i looked at them but have so many qd's i didnt bother. the clay interested me but plumped for megs.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

2 x G3 claybars
2 x srp with free cloths
2 x fast glass

Just used the clay and I like it, very similar in texture to the megs but twice as much as their bar 100g. Definitely buy it again on a bogof. Didn't bother with the sponge applicator thing, it would soak up the qd. I used it with last touch.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a great weekend for stocking up on all the essentials, make the most of buy 1 get 1 free offer. I think it finishes tomorrow


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

bought megs gold class shampoo, always liked it and at BOGOF its decent value for money


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1 AG Fast Glass
1 AG Glass polish

£6.99 for both inc delivery


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i went to get some megs gold class shampoo but was sold out so i walked out empty handed


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought a couple of the turtle wax ice wheel cleaners.

Has the same chemical as iron x in it (not sure of relative strength though but it smells just as good as the old iron x:doublesho).

2 x 750ml sprays for £9.

Will compare to iron x and feedback. Anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sean20 said:


> i went to get some megs gold class shampoo but was sold out so i walked out empty handed


Sean got online and free delivery i believe :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Sean got online and free delivery i believe :thumb:


thanks Derek il check it out


----------



## Paul.B (Mar 2, 2012)

I got:
1L AG SRP with cloth
Megs Gold Class Shampoo
AG Fast Glass
AG Glass polish
AG Bumper & Trim
AG Vinyl & Rubber

Nice little offer. Wish they'd do this more often. 

Oh, got a new Black & Decker pressure washer from Homebase @ £85 reduced from a ton as well.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

verbarthe said:


> As i ve never used it before ,
> 
> 2 x 1 ltr SRP
> 2 HD Wax
> ...


Then I went back today and got 2 Autoglym Detailing Kits .


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Is this hd wax that good???? What's the best colours for it?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I got...

1 x AG New SRP 500ml
1 x AG EGP 500ml
1 x AG Vinyl & Rubber Care
1 x AG Rapid Detailer
1 x AG Fastglass
1 x AG Autofresh

Cant wait to try them out tomorrow!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

2 Zymol auto wash, will need to wait till Wednesday for the rest of the stuff as it was sold out.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Went up today and got these

1x - Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax 

1x Turtle Wax Colour Magic

The last one to try and mask some bike handle scratches on the back door panel, well im guessing there are any way...

Great offer


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Think I must be ill. I went in my local one yesterday, looked at the large range of stuff they had, pondered and then stood there thinking... er.... I don't actually need anything!! Got a doctors appointment on Tuesday


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

MirfieldMat said:


> let us know how you get on with them. i looked at them but have so many qd's i didnt bother. the clay interested me but plumped for megs.


I found the clay is good, I split it into 4 bits, so it should last. I found the sponge holder a bit naff really, and the QD is good, leaves a nice finish. Not a bad purchase for £15


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

adf27 said:


> I found the clay is good, I split it into 4 bits, so it should last. I found the sponge holder a bit naff really, and the QD is good, leaves a nice finish. Not a bad purchase for £15


Same owners as mer too. So guessing there qd will be the same. I've bought two of them so I hope so!


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

4x Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax
2x AG Interior Shampoo
1x AG Active Insect Remover
1x AG Intensive Tar Remover
1x Farécla G3 Super Resin Wax
1x AG FastGlass

I still feel I'm missing something. Maybe I should get a clay bar as well but frankly I know that after doing a prewash and main wash i simply cannot be arsed to do a clay before waxing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Bought a couple of the turtle wax ice wheel cleaners.
> 
> Has the same chemical as iron x in it (not sure of relative strength though but it smells just as good as the old iron x:doublesho).
> 
> ...


Brilliant nice result, have you got a picture of the bottle please 

I was not aware it's the same as Iron x.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Any views on the megs leather cleaner and conditioner?

Got me 2 AG aqua waxes but may spend some more :lol:


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Brilliant nice result, have you got a picture of the bottle please
> 
> I was not aware it's the same as Iron x.


Think it will be this one he will be on about....
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

Screw it, just bought some Endurance tyre dressing and Nxt Gen metal polish.

i need to stop buying this **** seriously im going broke.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing, I've got enough stuff waiting to be used. There, I said it! No more stuff! :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its tempting, have loads but its BOGOF...:lol::wall:

Tempted by the megs wax but wax is what i have the most of..... GGGrrRRr

Was in today and lots of stuff hammered, however the tinter web is calling.....:lol:


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

if you're going to need this stuff eventually, then why not buy it while its cheap. its not going to expire if you keep it on the shelf for a good while.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

have you got to have two of the same product or can you have two different items?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

cubed said:


> if you're going to need this stuff eventually, then why not buy it while its cheap. its not going to expire if you keep it on the shelf for a good while.


Thats just Wax/sealants, excluding the EGP and Paint seal and shine in the shed:

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3393966

Agree though, anything you get through regularly, might as well buy cheap.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Brilliant nice result, have you got a picture of the bottle please
> 
> I was not aware it's the same as Iron x.





alcarp said:


> Think it will be this one he will be on about....
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


Alcarp is correct.

The turtlewax is a "bleeding" wheel cleaner. It contains sodium thioglycolate which is another name for "Ammonium Sulfanylacetate", the active ingredient in iron x. It stinks to high heaven which is a bit of a giveaway:lol:

If it is half as good as iron x it is a bargain:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

cubed said:


> if you're going to need this stuff eventually, then why not buy it while its cheap. its not going to expire if you keep it on the shelf for a good while.


Some items do have limited life span...

We still buy buy buy though....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Alcarp is correct.
> 
> The turtlewax is a "bleeding" wheel cleaner. It contains sodium thioglycolate which is another name for "Ammonium Sulfanylacetate", the active ingredient in iron x. It stinks to high heaven which is a bit of a giveaway:lol:
> 
> If it is half as good as iron x it is a bargain:thumb:


Thanks for the useful link, how does it compare to hot wheels by any chance, the red / purple colour bottle, plus can the turtlewax ice wheel cleaner be used on the paintwork at all ?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

sean20 said:


> have you got to have two of the same product or can you have two different items?


You can 'Mix n Match', but the cheapest item will be the FREE one.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks for the useful link, how does it compare to hot wheels by any chance, the red / purple colour bottle, plus can the turtlewax ice wheel cleaner be used on the paintwork at all ?


Have not had a chance to test it yet. I have not used the wonder wheels, but the red / purple bottle (the one that "bleeds"), is £9.99 for 500ml compared to £8.99 for 750ml with the turtlewax.

It is labelled as "pH neutral" on the bottle so see no reason why it could not be used on paintwork.

I have some litmus paper on order so will test before use (and then test on the wife's car as that is not so important:lol:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bloody good stuff that Turtle Wax Ice Wheel Cleaner.
On the BOGOF = 1.5ltr for £8.99...... = £5.99ltr :thumb:.


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Had a decent bargain on 2 zymol wash love that stuff 2 ag glass cleaner cream type 2ag fast detailer all for 25 quid


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

is the turtle wax ice wheel cleaner better than Bilberry?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Rushing through the bank holiday shopping centre rush was frustrating but worth it.

i got myself a bargain

Meguiars gold class = 15.99
aqua wax = 13.99 ( freeeee)
ag fast glass = 6.99 and another for free 

Plus had a £10,00 gift voucher.

So...43.96 worth of stuff for...12.98:lol::driver:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

1x 1L of new Formula SRP with cloth 
1x AG Rapid Detailer

2x 500ml AG Vinyl & Rubber Care

Put them through as seperate transactions as the AG Vinyl car is only £7.49 and they would have went through as the free items otherwise.

£23.48 for the lot, bargain I think.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

x2 Megs Endurance Gel
x1 AG interior cleaner
x1 AG Vinyl n Rubber

New free delivery is handy as well!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive got

2x rapid detailer

2x vinal & rubber

2x instant tyre dressing

All for £22 instead of £44

Bargin.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

just picked up 2 gold class shampoo, 16 quid for the 2 was a bit hard to resist


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

cossierick said:


> Ive got
> 
> 2x rapid detailer
> 
> ...


You should take the instant tyre dressing back and get megs endurance!!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Tempted to go back after work for more stuff I don't really need.

Must resist......


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

does this offer end today? havnt had chance to get to halfords yet, although theres nothing i need


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I was going to pop in after work tomorrow for some Intensive Tar Remover as Halfords is on the way home so interested to know if it ends today too...


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

afaik it ends today...

i managed to get some 'AG Interior Shampoo' & a tub of 'Meguiars NXT All Metal Polish'...:thumb:


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

2 x SRP with microfibres


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

yes it ends today,i bought;
2x 1ltr SRP
2x megs clay kits
2x megs tire gel
2x G3 paste wax


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

D'oh! Sod it, I'm off to get some then. £7 for 325ml of Tar Remover is ridiculous but its brilliant stuff...

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

i got 
2 x megs ultimate wash and wax £14.99
2 x megs claybar £9.99
2 x megs ultimate trim protectant £9.49

saving £34. 47


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Went for acouple of fast glass 

but walked out with 2 HD wax and 4 fast glass in the end :thumb:

the lady at the till wouldnt stop looking at the receipt when she could see i was getting a discount amount that added up to be the same as what i was paying :lol::lol:

and a bonus £10 voucher too


----------



## Briggo (Mar 31, 2012)

2x HD waxes

Oh and 10% aviva discount. £20 per HD wax, bargain


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Autoglym shampoo 2.5l £14.99 + 1 for free, happy days :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Went for acouple of fast glass
> 
> but walked out with 2 HD wax and 4 fast glass in the end :thumb:
> 
> ...


I take she put the HD Wax through on there own? :thumb:


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Meguiars NXT All Metal Polish
Autoglym Glass Polish.

Used a £10 voucher I got given for Christmas.

Sorted


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Alcarp is correct.
> 
> The turtlewax is a "bleeding" wheel cleaner. It contains sodium thioglycolate which is another name for "Ammonium Sulfanylacetate", the active ingredient in iron x. It stinks to high heaven which is a bit of a giveaway:lol:
> 
> If it is half as good as iron x it is a bargain:thumb:


Any more on this? Sounds interesting


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> You should take the instant tyre dressing back and get megs endurance!!


They didnt have any meguires in stock, but i quite like the autoglym to be honest.

I hate the messy meguires.

rick


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

2 big bottles of megs next gen shampoo.:car:.Great offer.


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Been today

really did not want to spend much, but opted for Meguires Endurance tyre gel
and G3 Resin polish wax.

total spend 12.99

Hoping the G3 is good although seems cheap compared to the paste, but never used wax before anyway.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

So who's going to post me one of the spare ag hd wax's for £25 lol

rick


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

been over the last few days and got:

4 x Zymol autowash
2 x G3 clay bars

Hope they do a BOGOF on cleaning cloths etc next.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Meguiars Paint cleaner
Meguiars Next Gen wash
Wonder wheels wheel cleaner.

Will last me a while !!!!!!!


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the following for £51 odd , and because i spent £50 i got a £10 give voucher which i bought a Megs interior brush with.

1 x Autoglym Car Glass Polish 325ml
1 x Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care 500ml
1 x 1L Meguiars Gold Class Car Shampoo and Conditioner
2 x Turtle Wax ICE Wheel Cleaner 750ml (apparently similar to Ironx, for that price i'll try it)
2 x Autoglym Rapid Detailer 500ml (keep for clay lube)
1 x Meguiar's Ultimate Detailer 500ml
1 x Autoglym Resin Polish With Cloth 500ml (free microfibre)
1 x Farecla G3 Professional Clay Bar 100g


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Got 2 bottles of Intensive Tar Remover... 

Should have got two bottles of Interior Shampoo too, headlining on the Civic is BAD! Although since I'm out of APC its no biggie.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

2 x megs gold class shampoo

i mite order some AG custom wheel cleaner and maybe AG hd wax online and have it deliverd tonite


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

why y'all gone for the gold class shampoo instead of the ultimate wash and wax?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the color  .HAHA na iv just gone for it based on hearing good things about it so thought id try it.The lad said its only bogoff as its easter.So roll on next easter . ithink for the rest of the year we can only hope for 3 for 2 offers from halfords.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

well i didnt really need to buy anything, but my mate did need some shampoo

hes hes had megs ultimate wash & wax at £14, i had 2.5L bottle of autoglym body conditioner shampoo at £15, worked out at £7.50, spot on!!

i was considering gold class as the same price, but the bottle is smaller i think, and i only needed a conditioner shampoo for when i clean other peoples cars, i wouldnt use it on my own, lol, and i wont use megs on other peoples


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Just a heads up that if you missed the BOGOF offer at Halfords you can still get 3 for 2 at B&Q as I saw tonight. The larger ones sell most of the AG range and other products such as rainX and different car wash/APCs. NOTE: Only on 'car wash chemicals (liquids)'.

Probably still better deals to be had by buying online though, but might help if you need something in a hurry. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I only dabbled in the 3for2 offer and got 5 bottles of Wonderwheels Custom and 5L of Turtlewax APC. Saved my money for other offers on here.


----------



## Adamw5433 (Mar 26, 2012)

Various Autoglym and Megs Sub-totaling: £97.93
(Had it typed out, with prices. Then internet explorer crashed)

Then x8 4L Castrol Magnetec 10w40 on £17.50 offer, (£140)

Totaling £237.93

The wife was with me (big mistake), all i got for the rest of the night was nag nag nag!

Adam


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Tried to be good- ended up with 2x G3 clays, ag fast glass, ag tyre shine(for when I can't be bother with megs endurance) 2x meguiars qd , muc off ubershine shampoo ( fancied a go) and ag egp- as sometimes it's quicker when doing others cars!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Got Megs Ultimate Compound, and Megs High Gloss Tyre Gel as ive wanted to try both.

Even better as I got my staff discount.


----------

